# Pioneer AJ or Sony Cores??



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey All,

I was looking for some new speakers I currently have a mishmash setup and I need to get a decent set of speakers.. I am thinking 3 for now L/C/R and budget is about 500USD.. I would like to get some floor standers and seen the following speaker sets:

1. Pioneer Andrew Jones L/C/R

2. Sony Core L/C/R

I currently have some Sony's and I think they sound decent.. I have a small/med size room with an Integra 40.3 Reciever with a 18" Mach 5 IXL 18.4 Subwoofer with a iNuke 3000DSP amp..

Now the sub is great and no need to worry about bass as I have tons with the IXL.. I would like to get a decent front set to start and later add the surrounds.. I am looking to do 7.0 and I will use my current surrounds until I can get some others to go with the set I choose..

Now with that and especially if you own either I would like to hear what you have to say about either set.. I would like to get either because price I tend to like Budget prices but have expensive tastes 

OR where can I get some Shacksters reviews of either speaker??


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Champagne tastes with a beer wallet is really not possible to satisfy, unless you find a killer sale, so you'll likely have to pick which of those 2 is more important and then go from there. You're heading in the right direction though as both of the speakers you're considering are known as being solid values. Based upon what I've read the Sony's may have a slight edge over the Pioneers when it comes to overall sound quality.

If you want a few more possibilities check out the HTD Level Two series and the Premier Acoustic speakers. Both are known for high value products.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

theJman said:


> Champagne tastes with a beer wallet is really not possible to satisfy, unless you find a killer sale, so you'll likely have to pick which of those 2 is more important and then go from there. You're heading in the right direction though as both of the speakers you're considering are known as being solid values. Based upon what I've read the Sony's may have a slight edge over the Pioneers when it comes to overall sound quality.
> 
> If you want a few more possibilities check out the HTD Level Two series and the Premier Acoustic speakers. Both are known for high value products.



Basically I was looking at either of the two I listed but those you listed how do they compare to the ones I listed quality wise?? IS there any reviews from users here on these forums that use the brands you listed??


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

The discussion thread for my HTD review has a number of posts so perhaps you can find something of value there. I don't know of any other threads about the 4 speakers in question though, at least not ones discussing those products exclusively. All of those companies have been around for a while so I would imagine a google search would turn up plenty of information.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey theJman,

Thank you for your review, I think I might go with these after all.. I will continue to do some more looking into some more reviews but I think these might be a decent pair to get..

Tony Macalpine Great Musician..


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Few people have ever heard of Tony Macalpine, so it's always nice to run across a kindred spirit. :T


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

theJman said:


> Few people have ever heard of Tony Macalpine, so it's always nice to run across a kindred spirit. :T



Yes I remember the Quarter to midnight track Edge of Insanity album back in the day..


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

well good news I found a set of Premiere Acoustics for a very good price.. it is a 5.0 set featuring the PA-6F set.. I think I am going to grab those and I think they will fit the bill nicely..

Still need to sort if I can get the money needed to purchase them this week.. I may need to sell some stuff on ebay..


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats! Glad you found something that works. Be sure to come back and post your impressions of the speakers.


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

I was wondering if these surround speakers are bipole/dipoles??

http://www.premieracoustic.com/buyn...prid=1221&crid=201&cat_name=Surround+Speakers

thank you


----------



## The_Nephilim (Mar 3, 2010)

Hi All,

Well I finally pulled the trigger on the Premier Acoustic Titanium Fronts PA-6F's and center PA-6S.. I did have 1 question tho.the Terminal cups have 4 binding posts with a metal bridge connector..

I am wondering are these Bi-Wire speakers or something because I was looking at Parts express for a Terminal cups and found the 4 binding post terminal like mine and it said for Bi-Wire speakers.

I just want to be sure I hooked them up correct but what I did was connect the speaker wire and left the jumper in place.. I know for the Bi-wire you are supposed to remove the jumper and run two sets of wires from the receiver to the speakers and in the settings run the Bi-Wire amp setup..

just wondering if there is a crossover or are these speakers truly bi-wire?? I am unsure and want to make sure I connect them correctly..


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Not familiar with those, maybe I will look later but bi-wire usually just means “buy wire”. The XO in the speaker is still in use and if your doing it with an AVR, it’s still the same power supply so no benefit. Bi-amping with external active XO’s is a totally different thing.


----------

